# GRAZE ON - DANGEROUS



## trefnantblackknight (6 June 2011)

Hi, our fields were sprayed with graze on 3 weeks ago, the horses have recently been put back on the fields but tonight i noticed one of them was eating the nettles. Even though they are wilted i was wondering if they are still a danger to the horses.

Thankss


----------



## sidesaddlegirl (6 June 2011)

I hate the stuff but the field owner insists on spraying it every year even though it does bugger all and the nettles still come back in the same places. I like strimming the nettles down and letting the horses eat them but the FO always beats me to it by spraying that crap everywhere.

At least he did it this time (about 3 weeks ago) when my horses were on my friend's field grazing it down as last time he sprayed, he didn't tell me and Hattie got all blisters around her mouth and so did the pony next door who leans over the fence to eat our grass.

Before I put our neds back on our field this past weekend, I pulled all the sprayed dead nettles up to be sure and disposed of them but I couldn't get everything he sprayed (FO goes nuts with the stuff) and now the Welshie has diarrhea since coming back (Hattie is fine though) and I think it's from the Grazon 90.

I'd pull them if you can.


----------



## AlexThe Arab (6 June 2011)

FYI - Data sheet for Grazon 90:

http://msdssearch.dow.com/PublishedLiteratureDAS/dh_0471/0901b80380471dc0.pdf?filepath=/uk/pdfs/noreg/011-01032.pdf&fromPage=GetDoc

*_*Keep livestock out of treated areas for at least 7 days, and until
foliage of poisonous weeds such as Ragwort and Buttercup has
died and/or become unpalatable*_*


----------



## Spook (6 June 2011)

AlexThe Arab said:



			FYI - Data sheet for Grazon 90:

http://msdssearch.dow.com/PublishedLiteratureDAS/dh_0471/0901b80380471dc0.pdf?filepath=/uk/pdfs/noreg/011-01032.pdf&fromPage=GetDoc

*_*Keep livestock out of treated areas for at least 7 days, and until
foliage of poisonous weeds such as Ragwort and Buttercup has
died and/or become unpalatable*_*
		
Click to expand...

Wilted and dead ragwort become palletable, it's only in the green state that it's not tasty. And pulling up nettles, docks etc. etc. after spraying defeats the object..... the chemicals are systemic and rely on the plant continuing to grow in order for the root to be killed..... if the top is pulled off before this has been achieved the plant will regrow.


----------



## Alec Swan (6 June 2011)

AlexThe Arab said:



			FYI - Data sheet for Grazon 90:

http://msdssearch.dow.com/PublishedLiteratureDAS/dh_0471/0901b80380471dc0.pdf?filepath=/uk/pdfs/noreg/011-01032.pdf&fromPage=GetDoc

*_*Keep livestock out of treated areas for at least 7 days, and until
foliage of poisonous weeds such as Ragwort and Buttercup has
died and/or become unpalatable*_*
		
Click to expand...

I don't quite understand that.  Ragwort whether green or dead is poisonous.  In its green state,  only starving horses will eat it.  In its dead state,  and it's just as dangerous,  it is MORE palatable,  NOT less.

I used Grazon 90,  for many years,  and with considerable success,  but as far as I know,  it's been superseded,  and is no longer available.  The residual spray wont do your horses any harm,  if they eat nettles,  but ragwort is an entirely different matter.  Because when it's dead,  it is actually far more dangerous.

Alec.


----------



## FairyLights (6 June 2011)

Alec.if you dont mind me asking what product do you use now instead of Grazon 90? We've used G90 for years but if theres a better more modern product I'd like to know about it please.


----------



## trefnantblackknight (6 June 2011)

Thanks so much for your replys i will check the boys tomorow and will probly fence the nettles off just to be one safe side. thankyou your replys were very helpfull


----------



## indie999 (6 June 2011)

Shame to spray nettles dont get that?? but I use it for docks and have never had a problem but I do leave it until we have had some good showers and longer ie as  many weeks as possible I keep them off. I only do it every other year too and may spot spray docks when I walk round with the dog. But never had a problem at all??

There was another product recommended on here on another thread that got good reviews Headland?


----------



## AlexThe Arab (6 June 2011)

Our agronomist still recommends Grazon but no doubt there are better alternatives readily available 

I didn't quote too much off the data sheet as I hoped interested people would read it and find the information that was relevant to them...

However,

_*Do not use Grazon 90 to control Ragwort. Affected plants
become palatable to stock. It can take several weeks for affected
plants to either die, or recover and become unpalatable again*_


----------



## Spook (7 June 2011)

AlexThe Arab said:



			Our agronomist still recommends Grazon but no doubt there are better alternatives readily available 

I didn't quote too much off the data sheet as I hoped interested people would read it and find the information that was relevant to them...

However,

_*Do not use Grazon 90 to control Ragwort. Affected plants
become palatable to stock. It can take several weeks for affected
plants to either die, or recover and become unpalatable again*_

Click to expand...

There is something better...... I'll ask OH later.


----------



## Darkly_Dreaming_Dex (7 June 2011)

We use Headland Polo and its far better on buttercups than G90 too


----------

